# Trouble with iRFR



## jyenish (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey gang, I'm wondering if anyone out there has some insight into the issue I've been having with iRFR connecting to my Ion console. I have set up the wireless router and when I do a check for connectivity in the iRFR settings I get the green check mark. However, when I exit settings and try to connect it fails? I have checked and double checked all of the IP settings and I am stumped. Does anyone have a suggestion?

PS I have updated the console to the most resent software version.


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.etcconnect.com/Community/wikis/products/irfr-how-to-setup-your-wireless-network.aspx

See this link for detailed information on setting up the iRFR app and wireless network. Note the link at the bottom of that page which will also lead you to Ion-specific info.


----------



## adude23 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have EXACTLY the same problem but on the EOS!
I have followed ETC's guide step by step,


----------



## jmabray (Aug 7, 2009)

Your best bet is to call 800-688-4116 and ask for tech support. But do it on Monday - it's not an emergency item.


----------



## drankin (Oct 1, 2012)

We just had an Ion system installed. The trainer was kind enough to help me set up our iRFr. It was working fine. Later, there was a problem with the router, however, and I had to reset it. Now, I am having no luck getting the router configured to work. Can anyone help? It's a NETGEAR WNR1000 V3 router. Below is what I have for my basic settings:
Does your internet connection require a login? NO 
Account Name WNR1000v3 
Domain Name BLANK
Internet IP Address GET DYNAMICALLY FROM ISP 
Domain Name Server (DNS) Address USE THESE DNS SERVERS: 192.168.1.1
Router MAC Address USE DEFAULT ADDRESS
Wireless Settings ENABLE SSID BROADCAST
Name (SSID): NETGEAR Security Options NONE

I keep being told by people to turn off "use router as DHCP server" but I don't see any advanced setup option


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 1, 2012)

First off, it can never hurt to call ETC support. Also, you should feel free to call your trainer directly (they should have left you a card). Both of those options are perfectly valid an will get you a response very quickly. Calling the trainer is also very useful as he will be familiar with an special considerations in your setup.

That being said, assuming you have a straight-forward standard setup, here is what you would want to do:

• Connect the WAN port of the router to the ETCNet network. This could be just connecting right to the console if you have no other network gear or into your main distribution switch.
• Go into the router settings (best to do this on a computer that is hardwired to the router) and make sure that it is set to get it's IP address via DHCP ("Get Dynamically")
• You should be able to use the router as a DHCP server for connected client devices.
• I don't remember if you have to change any of the DHCP settings though (I don't have my system set up this way)
• That should take care of it. Then when you enter the console's IP address in the iRFR software it should get you there.


Now, frankly, I don't like the way ETC has you set up the networking, because it doesn't make tons of sense from a networking standpoint. There is a more advanced way to get up and running that I could walk you though, but you need a little bit more knowledge of networking and I would rather not post it publicly so that people dont go changin their setups without understanding what they are doing.


----------



## drankin (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I have found the advanced setup for my router and it now works!


----------



## NeverAnonymous (Sep 8, 2013)

*iRFR error message*

Any ideas on how to get my iPhone to connect to the board? Using iRFR-BTS and an element 500. I use the same app on the same board at a different theatre an it works flawlessly


That's the error message


----------



## cpf (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: iRFR error message*


NeverAnonymous said:


> Any ideas on how to get my iPhone to connect to the board? Using iRFR-BTS and an element 500. I use the same app on the same board at a different theatre an it works flawlessly
> 
> That's the error message



Are you sure the IP is correct? If so, I'd check with your network administrator (unless you have a dedicated router/AP?) to see if there's any isolation between the wireless and wired networks.


----------



## hobbsies (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: iRFR error message*

Don't forget you have to be connected to the wireless network to connect the iRFR app.


----------



## NeverAnonymous (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: iRFR error message*


hobbsies said:


> Don't forget you have to be connected to the wireless network to connect the iRFR app.



I'm connected in static mode


----------



## hobbsies (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: iRFR error message*


NeverAnonymous said:


> I'm connected in static mode


Oh, what's static mode?


----------



## NeverAnonymous (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: iRFR error message*


hobbsies said:


> Oh, what's static mode?


I'm not really sure... It's what the ETC guide recommends


----------



## Bsancken (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: iRFR error message*


NeverAnonymous said:


> I'm not really sure... It's what the ETC guide recommends


Static usually means the (receiving) device is trying to maintain the same (ip) address. Making it easier for the console to find the phone by knowing where to look.


----------



## smburke89 (May 1, 2015)

drankin said:


> We just had an Ion system installed. The trainer was kind enough to help me set up our iRFr. It was working fine. Later, there was a problem with the router, however, and I had to reset it. Now, I am having no luck getting the router configured to work. Can anyone help? It's a NETGEAR WNR1000 V3 router. Below is what I have for my basic settings:
> Does your internet connection require a login? NO
> Account Name WNR1000v3
> Domain Name BLANK
> ...




Hey, I know you posted this a couple of years ago, but I just bought the same router type with the same problem, do you remember what settings you had to change in the netgear geanie to get it to connect properly??


----------

